# paddle length, cupped or straight??



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im wondering how you determind paddle length. id suppose you dont want it too short because the blade wont dig in enought, but i also suppose you dont want one too long because of fatigue. also, do you prefer a cupped blade to a straight and why. what about the shaft? aluminum or carbon fiber. i doubt anyone uses wood anymore, but i might be wrong  thanks


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd avoid aluminum, I've been using my whitewater paddle due to the fact that I broke my 6th daytripper a couple days ago. The gaps between the holes in center hump out then crack. The only reason I've had so many is bc I brought almost all of the back to dunhams under the 30 days and they replaced it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.bendingbranches.com/find-your-size
You can find your size at the link above.  I have a slice angler and love it. Real light and I look dam good paddling with it.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I use a 230 cm Carlise Day Tripper with my Commander120 and it gets the job done but Im looking to upgrade to a little nicer possibly longer paddle. Ive seen one thats adjustable from 225-240cm and may go that route so that if I dont like the extra length I can change it.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Meh I am not worried to much about the paddle and weight. Im not touring or racing, so I use the one you can get form Dicks for 30 bucks. I like the longer paddles, mines 240 cm mostly for the high postion on the Coosa. I put the paddles through hell and back, " Ive been out 2-3 times a week all summer even with this rainless summer!"


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Meh I am not worried to much about the paddle and weight. Im not touring or racing, so I use the one you can get form Dicks for 30 bucks. !"


My thoughts exactly. Though i did try bubbas high end paddle and it was great and a notable difference but i still cant justify the price point right now. Possibly as I gain mpre experience.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> My thoughts exactly. Though i did try bubbas high end paddle and it was great and a notable difference but i still cant justify the price point right now. Possibly as I gain mpre experience.


Yah I am not saying those arent amazing paddles, everytime I make it down to White Water Warehouse in dayton, I pick them up and drool all overthem.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

the link landar posted shows a good rule of thumb chart. 
The paddle i use all depends on the type of water i am paddling....

if i paddle rivers with flow i tend to use a shorter paddle (I use a more upright stroke to maneuver, etc.). Most whitewater boaters have this type of paddling stroke.

If i am on a lake or a river with a lot of flat water i will use a longer paddle (this allows me to have a lot flatter stroke thus less fatigue).

The more money spent usually = better materials = lighter paddle.
purchase as good materials as you can afford...especially if you paddle a lot of flat water.

The one thing i will never use (while fishing anyway) is a bent shaft...it is a pain to cast and then want to grab paddle and try to maneuver with one hand...always grabbing an awkward angle.

-Neil


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Most paddles will adjust a few inches for a deeper power stroke or a longer guide stroke. The length of your torso and arms, and the depth of the vessel should dictate what length you need. If you have to hold the paddle high to clear the sidewalls, a lighter paddle is worth the investment, especially on multi-day trips. Standard length is correct for most applications. --Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Neil's on the money.
I thought that chart was a bit vague for someone like Bending Branches to be putting out. I've certainly never seen anyone correlate waist size with my canoe paddle length before. In fact, according to Bending Branches, I own the wrong length of their canoe paddle.

I also prefer to paddle a bit more upright. I paddle rivers almost exclusively, I paddle a 10.5 rec kayak most of the time, and I use a 210cm paddle. I think when the actual punching motion of the paddle stroke becomes routine, that most guys start to paddle a bit more upright, and shorter lengths are more comfortable.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well ive never had a kayak, ive done years of canoeing and always loved a shorter wooden paddle, its given me better control, less fatigue and much more power.. BUT now ive got the commander coming, so it looks like a 230. for me. ive been researching a lot. everyone says get a good paddle because its what your holding all the time and i agree. ive looked and there are some that reach $400.. INSANE!! whats your paddle...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RustyGoat said:


> I use a 230 cm Carlise Day Tripper with my Commander120 and it gets the job done but Im looking to upgrade to a little nicer possibly longer paddle. Ive seen one thats adjustable from 225-240cm and may go that route so that if I dont like the extra length I can change it.


really? you think a longer paddle is needed?


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I am not nearly as experienced as some of the others on here, I just remember looking all over the net and couldn't find any good info., When I saw that chart, I felt much more comfortable making my first paddle purchase. 

Paddles do go thru hell on rivers, I have noticed that I have been babying my new one. 

Unlike some kayak fisherman, I have no aspirations to have a motor boat, so I can justify paying more for my paddle since I will never need any gas to go fishing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a Bending Branches aluminum paddle that I give incredible abuse to. I constantly break it to pole myself over shallow spots. I regularly jam both ends into the gravel to lift me over the shallow spots. It has probably 150-200 trips of horrid abuse no one should ever do to a paddle. Sometimes I break it and jam it back together several times over a shallow run.

I enjoy the challenge of piecing it back together just in time to maneuver around a strainer after you get floating again.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

ezbite said:


> really? you think a longer paddle is needed?


When paddling from the lower seat the 230cm works fine ( I never use the lower seat) but sitting up paddling from the captains perch a longer paddle would be nice.

Another site that Im on has a bunch of members with Commanders and a majority of them seemed to prefer a 240cm paddle when using the captains perch. 

I figure if I get an adjustable paddle I can set it to whatever length works best. 
This is the paddle Im thinking about getting. 
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1340/Bending-Branches-Glide-Glass-Plus-Kayak-Paddle.html
Going to do a little more research though before I actually buy.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Me, I am not worried to much about the paddle and weight. Im not touring or racing, ...


I'm not either, but the weight difference of a carbon fiber paddle is huge if you are spending more than a few hours out. Higher priced paddles will generally have better components, like the blade and connectors.

Considering all the money we spend on the yak and all the other gear, why not spend $100.00+ for a much better paddle?


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I upgraded a few years back to a Carlisle Magic with a fiberglass handle. Little over $100 but well worth it on longer trips. I would love a carbon fiber but gonna have to wait on that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

backlashed said:


> Considering all the money we spend on the yak and all the other gear, why not spend $100.00+ for a much better paddle?


man i like your thinking


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RustyGoat said:


> http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1340/Bending-Branches-Glide-Glass-Plus-Kayak-Paddle.html[/URL]
> .


HAHA!! small world, thats where i got the commander from


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I ended up finding a good deal on a used 240cm BB Angler Ace and couldnt pass it up. Should get it next week sometime.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Bubba's right, you want it short enough to do more upright paddle stroke, plus long paddle's get in the way on small flows. I've had cheap ones, and expensive ones, you get what you pay for, $120 for a paddle isn't bad compared to a $1100 coosa, and my canoe paddle is insane, light and powerful, well worth the $130 next to the $1700 Wenonah

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

do all paddles float?


----------

